# 2. HDD Energiesparmodus?



## Lt.Ford (30. Januar 2012)

Heyho,

und zwar hab ich vor mein Laufwerk durch eine 2. Festplatte zu ersetzen.
Jetzt im Moment habe ich die original-verbaute Festplatte durch eine SSD ersetzt.
Die Original-Festplatte werde ich dann wieder einbauen (als 2. Festplatte).

Gibt es unter Windows 7 eine Einstellung (oder ein Tool), um die *2.* Festplatte in den Energiesparmodus zu versetzen? = abzuschalten?
Man kann in den Energiesparoptionen einstellen, nach wie viel Minuten sich die Festplatte abschalten soll. Leider geht dies nur mit 1 Festplatte.

Meine SSD würde ich gerne laufen lassen, aber die 2. HDD will ich ausschalten (Energiesparmodus), sodass diese quasi dauerhaft aus ist. Sie soll erst wieder angehen, wenn ich sie verwende.

Gibts sowas?

MfG


----------



## XT1024 (30. Januar 2012)

Verstehe ich das richtig und das 2. Laufwerk soll bei inaktivität abgeschaltet werden? Das geht bei Win 7 von Haus aus genau so, wenn man in den erweiterten Energieeinstellungen auch die Festplatte ausschalten lässt.
Natürlich wird die Systemplatte nicht abgeschaltet.

Ob 20 Starts am Tag aber für die Lebensdauer so gut sind


----------



## Lt.Ford (30. Januar 2012)

jep, du hast es perfekt erfasst ^^
okay gut, hoffentlich funktioniert das dann auch so xD

auf die 2. HDD kommt eben alles, was ich nicht auf meiner SSD brauche bzw haben will. So wie Spiele usw^^


----------

